# video games are kind of retarded



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

change my mind


----------



## pulpoinspace (May 11, 2019)

video games are in most cases a total waste of time, energy, and money. 

so is chewing gum.

to each his own.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pulpoinspace said:


> video games are in most cases a total waste of time, energy, and money.
> 
> so is chewing gum.
> 
> to each his own.


point taken

but do gum companies charge you hidden fees if you want new and interesting ways to chew on some new gum? idk


----------



## pulpoinspace (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> point taken
> 
> but do gum companies charge you hidden fees if you want new and interesting ways to chew on some new gum? idk


yeah i agree. the free to play model with microtransactions and loot crates is greedy and ruining gaming.

the gaming industry is in a weird spot right now where only those games are successful. not quite sure why that is.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pulpoinspace said:


> yeah i agree. the free to play model with microtransactions and loot crates is greedy and ruining gaming.
> 
> the gaming industry is in a weird spot right now where only those games are successful. not quite sure why that is.


capitalism is beautiful but dangerous as fuck and a threat to individuality and quality

is that fair to say?


----------



## pulpoinspace (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> capitalism is beautiful but dangerous as fuck and a threat to individuality and quality
> 
> is that fair to say?


i agree 100%


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pulpoinspace said:


> i agree 100%


i feel like this is the most honest conversation ive had in a long time. however pathetic that sounds, i would still like to say thanks. 

refreshing, honestly


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pulpoinspace said:


> yeah i agree. the free to play model with microtransactions and loot crates is greedy and ruining gaming.
> 
> the gaming industry is in a weird spot right now where only those games are successful. not quite sure why that is.


hey do you think regulation would help or should the government keeps its fcking nose out of their business?


----------



## pulpoinspace (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> hey do you think regulation would help or should the government keeps its fcking nose out of their business?


its a hard question. personally i dont think regulation would help. up to us as consumers to not buy the BS. but its hard cause its all marketed for kids and kids don't know better than to spend all their money on useless shit.


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 12, 2019)

it's just a game, what do you do for a game ? football ? poker ? crosswords ?


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 12, 2019)

titan falls the one to watch


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

it's basically like sports imo. entertainment. im a gamer i respect other peoples opinions but i personally don't care for sports i find it a waste of time and money watching people play the game when i could go outside play it myself. depending on how you view the game there is a lot more then aimlessly going out mashing buttons to win. i mostly play mmorpg's and if you want to be the best you need to constantly be keeping up with updates and doing the math to see how X compares to Y in Z situations. if you ever got that far into a game typically you'd find out most hardcore gamers will have already compiled all that information up for you making your life a hell of a lot easier. 

only thing i disagree with you is this "hidden fee" thing your talking about. there are NEVER any hidden fee's in gaming it's all there for you in fine print if you decide to read it. it's like purchasing anything in life you do your research before buying so you don't screw yourself over. i've played video games all my life since i was 4-5 and im 26 now. all types of games as well buy to play, pay to play ( subscription based ), free to play (1), free to play (2) this one basically is categorized into 2 because the 1st one typically is free to play no fee's to get good you just play and have no real disadvantages. #2 is what many would consider "pay to win" in which the game is free to play but if you want to be highly competitive and i mean HIGHLY competitive you must purchase items in the cash shop to do so otherwise your at a heavy disadvantage no matter what you do. those types of games typically are a huge money sink and frowned upon these days. 

most people mislabeled f2p as p2w though because they see things like "gain 50% more exp" which really isn't going to help you in the end all it is going to do is save you time leveling up you have no real advantages. these type of things really are not hidden fee's if you do your research people will straight up tell you if it's f2p or p2w


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2019)

pulpoinspace said:


> the free to play model with microtransactions and loot crates is greedy and ruining gaming.


Totally agree.

By the way: I have a World of Warships account with over 500 dollars worth of premium ships (90% of which I never paid for).

And I quit playing it a year ago.


----------



## Skoal (May 14, 2019)

Video games are great. They help people unwind and escape reality. It gives people something to do. Some enjoy playing them and stimulate their brains mentally.


----------

